
Chinese AI crushing pros on Fox server? - pmontra
https://www.reddit.com/r/baduk/comments/5l3l7e/chinese_ai_crushing_pros_on_fox_server/
======
pmontra
For the records, it's 38-0 on January 2nd. About if the bot is really AlphaGo,
it's a "no comment".

------
pmontra
It's actually Alphago playing top go professionals at 30s per move on the
Tygem go server. Score at 31st December: 30-0.

